# Andros Fortune



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Looking for any information for Andros Fortune (Tanker) built in Canada about1950s Thanks.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Name:Andros Fortune
Built:08-1954
Wharf: Davie S.B.Ltd.-Lauzon
BRT:17847
DWT:28070
Call/Flag Sign:VDDZ
Owner:Andros Shipping Co.Ltd.
Manager:Atlantic Shipping Agencies Ltd.
Flag:British
P.o.R.:Montreal
LOA x B x D: 624'8" x 84'2" x 33'3'½"
Eng.:2 Steam Turbines DR geared to sc.shaft-General Electric Co.

Note: I believe she was involved in a collision early '60's at the coast of Galicia?
As well other Andros' vessels were involved in collisions, if my memories don't letting me down.


----------



## thompson1951 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the infomation Ruud all (Thumb) the best.


----------



## Aldinga (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi
The “Andros Fortune” and her sister ship “Andros Venture” completed in 1953 where the largest vessels built in Canada up to that time. Sorry don't have a pic, of her sister ship.

Ron


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

"Andros Fortune", 1961 renamed "Vermion", 1963 "Continental IV", 1967 "Conoco Arrow", 1970 "L. W. Chemical", 1973 "Valiant King", 1974 "Hyacinth", 1975 broken up in Pakistan.


----------

